

I gave out my online passwords - jamon51
http://ywoodmanbrown.wordpress.com/2014/04/18/heartbleed-vs-proportionality/

======
CocaKoala
I think I saw an interview with this guy posted before. I'll quote what
somebody else said, because they worded it better than I would have: "I don't
have anything to worry about, so none of you have anything to worry about
either".

